# The 'It' TV



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

OK, I have moved into at 70 what I expect to be my last home.

It is now or never for the 'it' television.

So I like to get opinions on 65" and ups.

EDITED: Capped at $3K - plus if it is a great deal. No gimmickry - curve screens, 3D bull.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Well, if it's a "It" TV you want there's the Sony XBR-77A1E Smart OLED 4K Ultra HDTV. It can be yours for a mere $17,999.99.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> Well, if it's a "It" TV you want there's the Sony XBR-77A1E Smart OLED 4K Ultra HDTV. It can be yours for a mere $17,999.99.


If a 77" screen size is too small then go with the 88" Samsung QN88Q9F Smart OLED 4K Ultra HDTV. A mealy $19,999.99.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

To get back to the real world, I'll put a max cap of $3K


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> To get back to the real world, I'll put a max cap of $3K


Your cap of $3K will get you these...Sony XBR-65X930E Smart LED 4K ultra HDTV $2.999.99...Samsung QN65Q7C 65" Curved Smart QLED 4K Ultra HDTV $$2,899.99. Not quite "It" TV's but within your cap of $3K.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

If you prefer OLED there's the LG QN65Q7C Smart OLED 4K Ultra HDTV $2,999.99.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> To get back to the real world, I'll put a max cap of $3K


It is not that long until the Black Friday sales start. I would study them, narrow them down to which ones I would like to have and watch for a sale on them. I did that with my last purchase and saved a lot of money.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> To get back to the real world, I'll put a max cap of $3K


A cap of 3 grand...not sure what I'd buy at that price. Probably two Samsungs. 65" seems to be large enough for us, we have a 65" and a 60". I do like the 60" Samsung we have, but they don't make the KS sets anymore.

If I was gonna buy a Sony I'd definitely get the most expensive model, I bought a cheaper Sony 4K a couple years ago and it was the worst Sony I've ever bought. First time I've had a problem with a Sony TV and I've had a lot of them. That "cheap" Sony still cost ~ $2000.

For what you're willing to spend, I'd wait until the Black Friday sales and buy a Samsung QLED. I really think you get the best bang for your buck with Sammy's TVs.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Your cap of $3K will get you these...Sony XBR-65X930E Smart LED 4K ultra HDTV $2.999.99...Samsung QN65Q7C 65" Curved Smart QLED 4K Ultra HDTV $$2,899.99. Not quite "It" TV's but within your cap of $3K.


Agree, I do. If anyone buys a Sony I really think the more expensive 900s are the way to go. I have seen the same size KS8000 next to a Samsung QLED playing the same 4K content and didn't see much, if any, difference. I'd be looking at the upcoming holiday sales for a purchase.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> It is not that long until the Black Friday sales start. I would study them, narrow them down to which ones I would like to have and watch for a sale on them. I did that with my last purchase and saved a lot of money.


Right, we're so close to those sales. I get wanting a new set NOW, but there is money to be saved, have patience. I saved over a thousand bucks last year on the KS8000.

Rich


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

You can get an LG 65-inch OLED from Costco at $2999.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gpg said:


> You can get an LG 65-inch OLED from Costco at $2999.


LG OLEDs must have tiers like Samsung and Sony, no? On a Sammy, the 9 series is the best. On a Sony it's the 900 series. LG?

Rich


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

All LG OLEDs use the same video panel AFAIK except for the W series which is the paper thin model. In fact Sony OLEDs use LG panels too. The base model which Costco sells has low-end audio capability, but from all I've read video is the same. If someone's planning to use an AVR for audio, there's no reason to buy a more expensive LG model. If you want to see in-depth discussions about LG OLED I recommend checking out Avsforum.com.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> It is not that long until the Black Friday sales start. I would study them, narrow them down to which ones I would like to have and watch for a sale on them. I did that with my last purchase and saved a lot of money.


About saving money, I notice EbuyUSA & CliffsDeals are the cheapest by hundreds of dollars -- are they trust worthy?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> About saving money, I notice EbuyUSA & CliffsDeals are the cheapest by hundreds of dollars -- are they trust worthy?


I have never heard of either of those. Like Rich said, I saved a lot on my TV when I bought it last year. It is a 55" and was $1,199 at Best Buy. They had a sale and called it "At Black Friday Pricing". I got it for $749. It is the 4k listed in my signature.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I have never heard of either of those. Like Rich said, I saved a lot on my TV when I bought it last year. It is a 55" and was $1,199 at Best Buy. They had a sale and called it "At *Black Friday* Pricing". I got it for $749. It is the 4k listed in my signature.


My favorite "holiday". And it lasts for weeks!

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Checking out current prices, it looks like I'll be selecting a 75".


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> About saving money, I notice EbuyUSA & CliffsDeals are the cheapest by hundreds of dollars -- are they trust worthy?


I just looked at CliffsDeals, prices are good. The prices at Ebuy (would you really trust "Ebuy") seem to be about the same as Cliffs. I read the return policies on both sites. I've never had to return a TV I bought on Amazon but I know if I had to I wouldn't need the original packaging, I wouldn't get stuck with a restocking fee and I wouldn't have to pay for shipping it back. Of course you have to be very careful that it's an Amazon sale and not being sold by a seller other than Amazon. Very careful. Don't think I'd buy from either of them.

Rich


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Checking out current prices, it looks like I'll be selecting a 75".


Which models are you looking at? Are you prioritizing panel size over quality? If you really want 75", if you can stretch your budget a smidge further, the 75" Sony 940D (2016) model is a great option that is both large and high quality.

In the 65" range the LG B7 is fantastic, as is the Sony 930E. Both of these sets are relatively future proof with HDR10, HLG, and Dolby Vision* support, if you are interested in dipping into HDR down the road.

*The Sony does not have Dolby Vision yet but will be getting an update before the end of the year.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich said:


> Right, we're so close to those sales. I get wanting a new set NOW, but there is money to be saved, have patience. I saved over a thousand bucks last year on the KS8000.
> 
> Rich


Don't know if I can hold out that long!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich said:


> I just looked at CliffsDeals, prices are good. The prices at Ebuy (would you really trust "Ebuy") seem to be about the same as Cliffs. I read the return policies on both sites. I've never had to return a TV I bought on Amazon but I know if I had to I wouldn't need the original packaging, I wouldn't get stuck with a restocking fee and I wouldn't have to pay for shipping it back. Of course you have to be very careful that it's an Amazon sale and not being sold by a seller other than Amazon. Very careful. Don't think I'd buy from either of them.
> 
> Rich


eBuy has a Bklyn address, CliffDeals is in NJ


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Interesting - Vizio has a clearance sale going on now. Example - P75-C1 Ultra HD 4K LED display with HDR, Dolby Vision and Chromecast for $800 off, now $2999.99 with free shipping
Details: Check out this VIZIO SmartCast™ P-Series™ 75" Class Ultra HD HDR Home Theater Display


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Don't know if I can hold out that long!


I get that! Don't know if I could hold out. I do intend to wait until the sales for the ATV4K, $180 is a bit much for a streaming box. Last year I got the ATV4 for $150 (the 64GB version, which was overkill, I should have bought the 32GB for $100) from Target. It seems like Apple can't get past high prices for their stuff. I do like Apple stuff. Too expensive, but good.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> eBuy has a Bklyn address, CliffDeals is in NJ


Not sure if that means much. I dunno. I hoped someone would jump in here and tell us what wonderful companies they are. Nada, not one word. The prices are intriguing, the return policies on both kinda bother me.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm weakening! 

What do you guys think of Samsung UN65KS950D 65" 4K SUHD Curved Smart TV with White Glove Delivery for $1500?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Drucifer said:


> Don't know if I can hold out that long!


A good indicator of maturity is the ability to delay gratification.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> I'm weakening!
> 
> What do you guys think of Samsung UN65KS950D 65" 4K SUHD Curved Smart TV with White Glove Delivery for $1500?


That is an old model. Possible 2016 ( there are reviews on it in 2016 ) . It is not available on the Samsung Site. We are closer to the good Friday pricing.
2016 SUHD Smart TV (KS9 Series) | Owner Information & Support | Samsung US


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> I'm weakening!
> 
> What do you guys think of Samsung UN65KS950D 65" 4K SUHD Curved Smart TV with White Glove Delivery for $1500?


Curved TV's are a gimmick.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Nick said:


> A good indicator of maturity is the ability to delay gratification.


Only problem with that at 70 there is only so much time left!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> I'm weakening!
> 
> What do you guys think of Samsung UN65KS950D 65" 4K SUHD Curved Smart TV with White Glove Delivery for $1500?


I have a 55" KU model Samsung and I love it. I did see the 8 and 9 series when I was in the store looking for mine and they are awesome but I am too much of a tightwad to buy one of those.
Have you watched a curved TV ? I would think that might help if you were the only person viewing it. Getting to either side would compound the viewing problem of those viewers.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> Curved TV's are a gimmick.


Yeah, I know. But as I stated, I'm weakening!

Has there been any big improvements in TVs between '16 & '18 that would have me say no to old stock?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Yeah, I know. But as I stated, I'm weakening!
> 
> Has there been any big improvements in TVs between '16 & '18 that would have me say no to old stock?


Check them out on the website.
Samsung QLED TVs - TVs | Samsung US
Samsung Shop Direct From Samsung 4K UHD TVs 8 Series - TVs | Samsung US


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> I'm weakening!
> 
> What do you guys think of Samsung UN65KS950D 65" 4K SUHD Curved Smart TV with White Glove Delivery for $1500?


Great price, the KS models are very good. My son did a lot of research on 4K sets a couple months ago and the standout, best bang for a gamer's buck, appears to be any KS set when compared to this year's and the prior year's Sammys. The 9 Series Samsungs are the top of the line. I'd jump on that (have no place where a curved screen set would work here had to go with a flat screen. Best set I have is the KS8000.

My son checked all sets, all brands. Not just Samsungs. Tried to talk me out of my 8000, he really wants that set, something about latency which is very important for gamers.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> That is an old model. Possible 2016 ( there are reviews on it in 2016 ) . It is not available on the Samsung Site. We are closer to the good Friday pricing.
> 2016 SUHD Smart TV (KS9 Series) | Owner Information & Support | Samsung US


2016, it is. Same as yours and mine. Hard to find, but a fine set.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Curved TV's are a gimmick.


The specs on that set are really good. The price is great. If he can put up with the curved screen he's got a great deal, I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Yeah, I know. But as I stated, I'm weakening!
> 
> Has there been any big improvements in TVs between '16 & '18 that would have me say no to old stock?


From my son's research (the findings surprised me) the 2016 KS series is the best of the bunch. Better specs than the JS series and whatever they called the 2018s. I'd buy it, I know my son would.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

OK, I jumped on it.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I find the curved screen being devoid of reflections a great benefit. Took very little time to get used to the "geometry."

Take to that great picture, and (especially if you're the only viewer seated in the ideal location) you should be able to enjoy a nice, immersive experience.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> OK, I jumped on it.


I can only hope you're satisfied with it. Good luck!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I find the curved screen being devoid of reflections a great benefit. Took very little time to get used to the "geometry."
> 
> Take to that great picture, and (*especially if you're the only viewer seated in the ideal location*) you should be able to enjoy a nice, immersive experience.


That's what bothers me about the curved screens.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> That's what bothers me about the curved screens.
> 
> Rich


The radius of the curvature is 13-3/4 feet ( 4,200 R this is millimeters ) which is not very much.
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c...983/KS9000_ZX_BN68-07836C_01_L02_160226.0.pdf


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> The radius of the curvature is 13-3/4 feet ( 4,200 R this is millimeters ) which is not very much.
> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c...983/KS9000_ZX_BN68-07836C_01_L02_160226.0.pdf


Ever tried one? I have. Didn't fit our home. I would have a 9 Series if they came in flat screens. They don't for some reason that escapes me.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Ever tried one? I have. Didn't fit our home. I would have a 9 Series if they came in flat screens. They don't for some reason that escapes me.
> 
> Rich


The 9000 is flat and the 9500 is curved. Link to the new model 9000 65".
Samsung Shop Direct From Samsung 4K UHD TVs 8 Series - TVs | Samsung US


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> The 9000 is flat and the 9500 is curved. Link to the new model 9000 65".
> Samsung Shop Direct From Samsung 4K UHD TVs 8 Series - TVs | Samsung US


I saw that last year, couldn't find one. But I couldn't find a flat screen KS8500, just lesser models.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

We're happy with a Roku 55-inch 4k HD TV from Costco at $429, even though Consumer Reports gives the set poor ratings. We've had the set for over three months now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> OK, I jumped on it.


Did you get it from one of those sites...you must have, I haven't seen KSs anywhere else for some time. Do let us know how it goes, please. I might use them if you think they're OK.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich said:


> I can only hope you're satisfied with it. Good luck!
> 
> Rich


It arrived this morning.

Nate was here today, so I couldn't see how the afternoon sun will reflect on the curve screen.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich said:


> Did you get it from one of those sites...you must have, I haven't seen KSs anywhere else for some time. Do let us know how it goes, please. I might use them if you think they're OK.
> 
> Rich


BJs


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> [SNIP]
> Nate was here today, so I couldn't see how the afternoon sun will reflect on the curve screen.


The sun is just starting to hit my LR windows -- so far, so good.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> It arrived this morning.
> 
> *Nate *was here today, so I couldn't see how the afternoon sun will reflect on the curve screen.


First thing I thought of was "who the hell is Nate?". Folks reading this years from now won't know it was a hurricane. They will now if...

I was looking at a curved 55" Samsung MU8000 this weekend in Costco. My son wants one. Looked fine in the store.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> The sun is just starting to hit my LR windows -- so far, so good.


Interesting, can you give it a couple days and get back on that? I am curious.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich said:


> Interesting, can you give it a couple days and get back on that? I am curious.
> 
> Rich


I didn't pay attention to my new home alignment when I purchased it, and I still don't know it exact N-S, but I would say my TV is on the north wall, while the LR double windows are west. Have a narrow third window that is SW. Plus the foyer has double windows with a southern exposure.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> I didn't pay attention to my new home alignment when I purchased it, and I still don't know it exact N-S, but I would say my TV is on the north wall, while the LR double windows are west. Have a narrow third window that is SW. Plus the foyer has double windows with a southern exposure.


I have a family room where the set faces east, that works well most of the day. I could have it facing south but the mornings would be brutal. I could have it facing north but the afternoons would be brutal. I put too many windows in that room. That room has 7 windows, the rest of the first floor has 8 windows. Another blunder...it does get tiresome.

Rich


----------

